# lichen sclerosis and fertility



## Capricorn mom (Jan 10, 2006)

Does anyone else out there have the skin disorder lichen sclerosis? Are they using topical steriods to treat their symptoms? Do the topical steroids affect fertility? Does the lichen sclerosis affect fertility? I am trying to get pregnant and having a little trouble. The Dr. says everything should work fine but I don't believe it. Help please. Thanks.


----------

